# Jax Beach Pier loses a Pier Rat



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

Jacksonville Beach Pier lost a Fine Man Sunday.  Alan Elder was on his way to the pier for a day of fishing and lost his life to a shooter. I have dedicated a page on our website at www.jacksonvillebeachpier.com and added a book for others to sign sending there condolences. 

Take Care up there, Joe Dionne


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Read the story and this is very tragic my prays go out to his family and friends.


----------



## lisboa (Mar 6, 2005)

*speechless*

i don't know what to say. man that was sad.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah that sucked!! On his way fishing too! All I can say is my prayers with his family and friends.  Fish-on Buddy!!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm at a loss for words.........my prayers for Alan and his family..........the R


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

alan was a friend and fishing buddy during the days of the old jax pier. was hoping to run into him when i was down there for the casting tourny. very sad news indeed. enjoyed many nights seeing alan at lizard king hockey games. alan was always the joker on the pier and was known by many. you will be missed alan. 

frank


----------

